# applet per configurazione scheda di rete

## manang

salve, sapete dirmi un nome per un applet o un gui in generale per configurare la connessione alla lan in maniera più veloce e semplice?

grazie mille

----------

## riverdragon

Networkmanager e, a seconda se usi gnome o kde, la relativa applet nm-applet o knetworkmanager.

Cerca sul wiki internazionale, c'è una guida apposita.

----------

## !equilibrium

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## manang

il problema che quando avvio l'applet di gnome, nm-applet, mi dice che è disponibile una rete, ovvero quella cablata, ma non mi permette di metterei  miei parametri, visto che ho un ip statico, e quindi non deve usarmi il dhcp

come faccio?

grazie

----------

## !equilibrium

 *manang wrote:*   

> il problema che quando avvio l'applet di gnome, nm-applet, mi dice che è disponibile una rete, ovvero quella cablata, ma non mi permette di metterei  miei parametri, visto che ho un ip statico, e quindi non deve usarmi il dhcp
> 
> come faccio?
> 
> grazie

 

disabilita il dhcp.

----------

## manang

quindi?puoi dirmi quale comando digitare?scusa l'ignoranza...

ciao

----------

## canduc17

NetworkManager non mi piace un granchè...io mi trovo molto meglio con wicd.

Trovi l'ebuild qui, non è ancora in portage.

Ovviamente devi sapere come installare ebuild di terze parti: ecco la guida.

Non so come disabilitare dhcp con nm-applet, però ho letto che con wicd la gestione degli ip statici è più semplice...

----------

## Krog

Salve, sto disperatamente cercando un sistema per configurare al volo la mia rete a seconda di dove mi trovo col portatile.

Qualche livecd di varie distro che avevo provato aveva applets nelle quali mettere i dati della connessione e creare vari profili... ho provato knetworkmanager ma non c'è modo di configurare, va in dhcp e basta...

Grazie per l'aiuto

----------

## Nuitari

hai kde 3.5 o 4?

----------

## Krog

4 ma anche kdelibs 3 e qt 3.... suppongo quindi che vada bene tutto

----------

## Onip

Io mi trovo splendidamente con wicd. Qui una discussione simile.

----------

## randomaze

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  Qui una discussione simile.

 

Merge effettuato, grazie .-)

----------

## Krog

messo wicd e sembra carino e ben fatto, però non mi consente di inserire i WINS indispensabili nella lan della mia azienda... come si può fare?

----------

